# Marvelous ILOCOS



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*MAIRA-IRA - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*

















Photo credit: Victor Villanueva


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*PLAYA TROPICAL - CURRIMAO, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: k3sh


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*ABEL ILOCO*













Photo credit: watermelonpatpaya


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*FORT ILOCANDIA RESORT HOTEL AND CASINO*








Photo credit: wanderlustdiary









Photo credit: jencanhe


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SAND DUNES OF ILOCOS NORTE*



































Source: Langyaw


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*PAOAY LAKE - PAOAY, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: leonickcchua


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BANTAY ABOT - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*


























Photo credit: mesolime


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BANGUI, ILOCOS NORTE* 








Photo credit: tribalmunky.and.girltribalmunky


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*DOS HERMANOS - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: Justin Endiafe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, amazing photos, muchas gracias :cheers:


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, amazing photos, muchas gracias :cheers:


gracias por el comentario, y me alegro que te haya gustado las fotos.

bienvenida a Ilocandia, Filipinas


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CAPE BOJEADOR LIGHTHOUSE - BURGOS, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: jon_garvida


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CAPE BOJEADOR - BURGOS, ILOCOS NORTE*

















Photo credit: iconjen


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*ILOCOS NORTE CAPITOL*








Photo credit: anton_photographer


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*LAOAG CITY HALL*








Photo credit: anton_photographer


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*PAOAY LAKE - PAOAY, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: DoNZbern


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

Photo credit: Cesar Bailen Jr.


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*ST. AUGUSTINE CHURCH - PAOAY, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: Loissacruz


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

Photo credit: LoissaCruz


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*TANAP-AVIS - BURGOS, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: Mon Corpuz


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*ST. AUGUSTINE CHURCH - PAOAY, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: B2Y4N


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*GILBERT BRIDGE - LAOAG CITY*








Photo credit: B2Y4N


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*DOS HERMANOS - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*

















Photo credits: eac_crim


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*CAPE BOJEADOR - BURGOS, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: eac_crim


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*LIA CONTROL TOWER FACILITY - LAOAG*


























Photo credits: guitarose


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BANTAY ABOT - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*








Photo credit: gino.mempin


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

from facebook


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

credits to the owners


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful and amazing new photos :cheers:


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful and amazing new photos :cheers:


thanks


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*LIA- LAOAG*








by dennis galvez


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*SAUD BEACH - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*








by I Was Born in April


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*BURGOS, ILOCOS NORTE*








by zapcrashboom


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*LAOAG*

















by Provincial Government of Ilocos Norte


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*


























by IlocosNorte


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*IGLESIA NI CRISTO - LAOAG CITY*








net find


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*MARCOS, ILOCOS NORTE*








by jrnliz88


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*16TH PAMULINAWEN FESTIVAL - LAOAG*








































































































































































































































































































by Michael V. Fariñas


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*194TH FOUNDATION ANNIVERSARY*
















































































by Provincial Government of Ilocos Norte


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

*PASALENG BAY - PAGUDPUD, ILOCOS NORTE*








by sunchaser247


----------

